# Turn off your phone's GPS and restart the phone during the trip. Better than surge.



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I am not sure it would work, but GPS confused phone can add a dollar or 10 to the fair.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Like Uber like puber


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dirty thief


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Does that really work? How about changing the clock? I have a rooted android maybe I should play around it a bit.


----------



## Bethesda.UberXL (Aug 25, 2014)

shame on y'all


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> I am not sure it would work, but GPS confused phone can add a dollar or 10 to the fair.


You get LESS fare by doing this.

If the phone can't use the GPS to track your route it computes the fare based on a straight line between the pickup up point and the drop off point, which unless you drove an exact straight line would produce a distance less than what you drove.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You get LESS fare by doing this.
> 
> If the phone can't use the GPS to track your route it computes the fare based on a straight line between the pickup up point and the drop off point, which unless you drove an exact straight line would produce a distance less than what you drove.


My reasoning behind this is that when I launch the rider app, it shows me a few blocks away and it takes a few moments to find my location.
I know, some riders use the app with the GPS disabled and it shows them in the other part of town.
Also, I know that uber has no problem charging $100 for a 5-minute ride if gps shows that you moved that far


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Is this what it come to lol. We are becoming thieves because uber isnt paying us. lets not let money/greed ruin who we are and our morals. remember we are not stealing from uber we are stealing from pax who might be in a bind just like us and trying to make ends meet just like you....


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Thats my boy..


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

You guys are still driving for Uber???? 

Lord...


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dont let them fool you, they are not doing that, they just want you to


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This thread reminded of this thread started by @Shocked and Disgusted after the Aug 2014 Rate Cuts:

*Complaint about the people on this forum*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/complaint-about-the-people-on-this-forum.3474/#post-35807


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> My reasoning behind this is that when I launch the rider app, it shows me a few blocks away and it takes a few moments to find my location.
> I know, some riders use the app with the GPS disabled and it shows them in the other part of town.
> Also, I know that uber has no problem charging $100 for a 5-minute ride if gps shows that you moved that far


If you have a significant other, setup the driver app on their phone. When you have a fare, start the trip on your phone, then turn off your phone. Have your significant other login with their phone. It should register their GPS location. Then have them shut down their phone. Then turn your phone back on and log back in. It should look to Uber like you traveled to and from your significant other's location.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lol ahh man


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

BS


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberRey said:


> You guys are still driving for Uber????
> 
> Lord...


What city does the Lord drive in? I'd like to ride with him some time. That'd rock!


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Lord
Lord is traditionally an appellation for a person or deity who has authority, control, or power over others; a&#8230;


Desert Driver said:


> What city does the Lord drive in? I'd like to ride with him some time. That'd rock!


Travis would qualify


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This thread reminded of this thread started by @Shocked and Disgusted after the Aug 2014 Rate Cuts:
> 
> *Complaint about the people on this forum*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/complaint-about-the-people-on-this-forum.3474/#post-35807


The person leading that discussion in that thread who was supposedly using a hack phone made a very good point when he stated, "_And since Uber is "an app" not a ride sharing company and we are "self-employed" I set my own prices. So now if I feel like a trip is worth over 35 bucks I will do something about it._" That isn't a justification, but it is a good point.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Lord
> Lord is traditionally an appellation for a person or deity who has authority, control, or power over others; a&#8230;
> Travis would qualify


Yeah, I'm not much into that whole Lord thing, but it would be cool to see a bearded man with sandals and a frock driving Uber in my town.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

There are bearded men in sandals driving here in Miami...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> There are bearded men in sandals driving here in Miami...


Jesus Christ! That's incredible!
(No pun intended. OK, maybe a little pun intended.)


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, I think his name might be Jesus... lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Jesus Christ! That's incredible!
> (No pun intended. OK, maybe a little pun intended.)


Don't work for Uber. Make Uber work for you.

Jesus feeds five thousand from the $0.05 profit he gets from his Uber driving.

Based on this fact, Uber should be recruiting drivers with flyers on church bulletin boards.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Don't work for Uber. Make Uber work for you.
> 
> Jesus feeds five thousand from the $0.05 profit he gets from his Uber driving.


As if Jesus could make .05 profit from driving Uber... That's completely assuming the angels are better tippers than the average pax, and Travis doesn't lower the rates in lieu of said profit...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberRey said:


> As if Jesus could make .05 profit from driving Uber... That's completely assuming the angels are better tippers than the average pax, and Travis doesn't lower the rates in lieu of said profit...


Maybe Travis is crucifying drivers because he thinks we're Jesus.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> There are bearded men in sandals driving here in Miami...


why not? I have a beard and I drive in shorts during the summer


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberRey said:


> You guys are still driving for Uber????
> 
> Lord...


Hold on a sec...
The Lord is driving for Uber, too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

puber said:


> My reasoning behind this is that when I launch the rider app, it shows me a few blocks away and it takes a few moments to find my location.
> I know, some riders use the app with the GPS disabled and it shows them in the other part of town.
> Also, I know that uber has no problem charging $100 for a 5-minute ride if gps shows that you moved that far


What goes around comes around. Be deceitful, you'll get dinged double on down the line. IMO


----------

